# Getting PE: Alberta -> Arizona -> another state?



## Sanych (Jun 23, 2010)

Now Arizona and Alberta have an agreement, that an Alberta P.Eng. can get an Arizona PE paper with no additional requirements. And all the rest American states want canucks to pass FE and PE exams. I wonder, if I apply for PE in Arizona, will it be transferable to another state? Like I got a PE in Arizona and then want to work in Georgia, will Georgia ask for the tests then? What do you think? Does anyone have this experience?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 23, 2010)

Most, if not all, licenses are granted by comity, not reciprocity. That means that if you are licensed in another state, you can apply for comity, and as long as you meet all of the licensing requirements of the state in which you wish to be licensed, it will be granted by comity. Reciprocity is what Arizona is offering (i.e. if you are licensed in Canada, you are automatically licensed in Arizona). I think you will have trouble getting licensed in other states by comity because you lack the FE and PE results that are required in most states.


----------



## sac_engineer (Jun 23, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Most, if not all, licenses are granted by comity, not reciprocity. That means that if you are licensed in another state, you can apply for comity, and as long as you meet all of the licensing requirements of the state in which you wish to be licensed, it will be granted by comity. Reciprocity is what Arizona is offering (i.e. if you are licensed in Canada, you are automatically licensed in Arizona). I think you will have trouble getting licensed in other states by comity because you lack the FE and PE results that are required in most states.


Agreed. The verification of your license is required from the state's affiliated board of origin, not by the applicant. Therefore, if the verification process entails when the applicant completed his/her FE and PE exams, then it means the applicant is required to pass those exams to be granted a license by comity. The only differences in the PE requirements between states are usually regarding the total experience required (2 or 4 years) to qualify for the PE exam and if there are any state-specific exams in addition to the PE exam.

Going back to the original post, I'm skeptical that the process of becoming an Arizona PE from Alberta is as easy as it is implied. I know that they have testing facilities for the FE and PE exams in Alberta for those who have their P.Eng, but I don't think there's true reciprocity between specific provinces and states from different countries. The NCEES is pretty clear about the requirements of becoming a PE (i.e. passing the national PE exam!) and I doubt there are exceptions. Alberta's P.Eng process is the same as the other provinces so if there were reciprocity, then other provinces in Canada would be eligible. Also, what makes the P.Eng in Alberta and the PE in Arizona any different than other provinces and states? I think there's more to this reciprocity (if any) than what can be discussed here.


----------



## benbo (Jun 23, 2010)

> The NCEES is pretty clear about the requirements of becoming a PE (i.e. passing the national PE exam!) and I doubt there are exceptions.


I don't know if there are exceptiosn or not, but the NCEES does not set any policy. Licensing is a state by state issue. THe state boards set all the policies.


----------



## sac_engineer (Jun 23, 2010)

benbo said:


> > The NCEES is pretty clear about the requirements of becoming a PE (i.e. passing the national PE exam!) and I doubt there are exceptions.
> 
> 
> I don't know if there are exceptiosn or not, but the NCEES does not set any policy. Licensing is a state by state issue. THe state boards set all the policies.


Agreed, but all states do follow the general 4-step process for anyone to become a PE (from the NCEES website):

1. Earn a degree from an ABET-accredited engineering program.

2. Pass the FE exam.

3. Gain acceptable work experience (typically a minimum of four years). In most cases, this must be completed under the supervision of a P.E.

4. Pass the PE exam in the appropriate discipline.

I doubt Arizona would go "rogue" and allow reciprocity from a specific province in another country without requiring the applicant to pass the FE and PE exams. The only transferable requirement between countries is the ABET accreditation for universities and colleges outside of the US.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 23, 2010)

Sanych said:


> Now Arizona and Alberta have an agreement, that an Alberta P.Eng. can get an Arizona PE paper with no additional requirements. And all the rest American states want canucks to pass FE and PE exams. I wonder, if I apply for PE in Arizona, will it be transferable to another state? Like I got a PE in Arizona and then want to work in Georgia, will Georgia ask for the tests then? What do you think? Does anyone have this experience?



THis is good news for me I have passed canadian NPPE years ago and just passed FE April 2010 and apegga told me that they will make the decision end of this month for my PEng application, if hopefully granted PEng I will be Arizona PE, that is sweet now my dream of practicing in the US will be fullfilled, I have a foreign degree that is why APEGGA required me to write FE, but still my will write US PE exam in Edmonton by Fall hopefully.


----------



## benbo (Jun 23, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> I doubt Arizona would go "rogue" and allow reciprocity from a specific province in another country without requiring the applicant to pass the FE and PE exams.


That's likely true for the PE exam. Of course, in multiple states there are ways for anyone to exempt themselves from the FE requirement - generally based on experience.


----------



## sac_engineer (Jun 23, 2010)

benbo said:


> sac_engineer said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt Arizona would go "rogue" and allow reciprocity from a specific province in another country without requiring the applicant to pass the FE and PE exams.
> ...


A lot of experience.... 15 years! You may as well take the FE.


----------



## benbo (Jun 24, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > sac_engineer said:
> ...


A couple people who work with me have gone this route. I think it is more prevalent in the typically "exempt" disciplines - like electrical or mechanical. If you switch from a long career in industry, to a government job which requires a PE, it can save time to skip the FE. Plus, surprisingly, some people find the FE harder than the PE.


----------

